# MAC - Perfect Style Brush Bag Pics - Oct 08 (Holiday Saks Excl.)



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2008)

Place all your *Saks Exclusive Perfect Style Brush Bag* product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear and in focus as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Perfect Style Brush Bag discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Perfect Style Brush Bag colour story thread.*


----------



## lsperry (Nov 12, 2008)

Here it is....It's beautiful.

http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/q...rfectStyle.jpg
http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/q...rfectStyle.jpg
http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/q...fectStyle2.jpg
http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/q...fectStyle3.jpg
Hope my images are not too large. Don't do this very often.

MODs, please resize, if necessary.


----------

